# Fisher-Paykel range hood installation



## kmgog (Dec 26, 2016)

We have bought Fisher-Paykel range hood (HC30DTX1). The hood has 2 slotted holes at the top of exhaust motor compartment. However, installation template shows 4 additional holes in the wall at the valance area, however there are no corresponding holes in the hood. If anybody has experience with this type of hood, how many screws suppose to hold this hood? User guide says that 15/64" holes are required and there are 10 wall anchors are provided (4 for decorative chimney), but it looks like the installation guide doesn't match the hood.

Another question. The 6" vent on top of the hood is positioned 1/2" from the wall. If I install 90 degrees 6" elbow to the wall vent. the offset is almost 3". Is it possible to us a semi-rigid pipe to connect the hood to the elbow? I need only around 1 foot, because the range hood has to be mounted 30" above the gas stove and this puts the hood quite close to the wall vent. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kok328 (Dec 26, 2016)

Step 1: throw away the instructions
Step 2: make your own holes where ever you need them to get the job done, and yes, you can use metallic flex duct.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 26, 2016)

There are 8 anchor points for the hood and chimney.

The general recommendation is 29" above the cooking appliance, however FP states a min. of 22", which allows some level of versatility.

Since the is 6" rnd. you can use a 6" rnd. to 3.5" X 10" transition reversed and a section of 3.5" X 10" duct, then cut the size of your existing, and adapt to it.

Using any form of flex-a-duct will guarantee and accumulation of grease.


----------



## kmgog (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you everybody for answers! I have found 2 extra anchor points close to light bulb sockets. The gas stove from F-P requires 30" above. I have mounted the hood now. It looks nice, though I have noticed that for some reason it turns itself on periodically 2 days ago. Looks like sensitivity to voltage fluctuations or another controller issue.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 31, 2016)

That symptom can be from a loose connection, or if stranded conductors are not all contained under a screw and a strand comes in periodic contact with the switch terminal.

Or a faulty switch.


----------

